# Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced



## Rule-R (Dec 28, 2010)

Can the CM 690 II Advanced hold an 11"/28cm GPU (6950)?


----------



## HXL492 (Dec 28, 2010)

It should. The Cooler Master website lists that the case should anything up t0 304mm or 30.4cm
http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6638&category_id=3585


----------



## Rule-R (Dec 28, 2010)

Ok good! I will order my new 6950 and CM690 II Advanced then.


----------



## redrumy3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I have the CM690 and it fits a 6970 no problem, so you should be good to go


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 1, 2011)

CM 690 II Advanced Case Thread


----------

